# My first fursona...be gentle plz:D



## MEDDL3r (Jul 14, 2018)

I am a new member to this forum and have never attempted to create a fursona. I have been sitting here debating whether or not to share what I have so far. I think this character would be better suited for d&d, but I think it will work for this as well. The backstory may need some improvement, but I'm pretty happy with it so far. I thought of all of this in the past couple of hours and plan to develop her quite a bit more. I can't afford to hire someone to draw this character so i may give it a shot sometime in the future.  I still need to figure out more of the personal details. I never knew how much fun this would be.

Name: Lorelei
Age: 120 years old
Sex: Female
Species: Dragon-Wolf Hybrid Fire Battle-Mage
Height: 7 ft.
Weight: 300 lbs.

Sexuality: Bisexual

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Dark blue
- Markings: orange tips on the ears. Red tips for fingers and toes
- Eye color: emerald green
- Other features: curvy female body type, d-cup, strong, but not overly buff. Large dragon wings with a wing span of 14 ft.
Behavior and Personality: Kind, loving and compassionate but is not afraid to take control of a situation if needed. When she’s not protecting the people, Lorelei likes to kick back at the local pub and throw a couple drinks back.

Skills: attacking a situation head on, improvisation
Weaknesses: shy, socially awkward

Likes: increasing knowledge, singing, baking
Dislikes: Criminal Scum

History: Lorelei was born into a well known family that held a seat on the mages guild for hundreds of years. Growing up, she was all to eager to go out and fight against the dark wizard, even though she was too young. In school she was average but was able to make the cut for the mages academy. Lorelei always wanted to follow in her mothers footsteps in being a fire mage. Sadly she lost her father many years ago in the great war. Their enemy is a very strong dark wizard whose identity has been kept secret for millennia. Lorelei was also an average student at the mages academy. She was never able to make the cut for quests and was out done by the top of the class. Not to her knowledge, her mother didn’t want Lorelei to follow in her footsteps. She had enough pull to make sure her daughter never made the cut for questing. One day her mother was severely injured and Lorelei was finally given a chance. She was very nervous on the battlefield. Years of war and conflict had culminated into a final stand. The dark wizard needed to be destroyed before he destroyed not just their species, but the entire planets population. The battle was long and intense and many casualties were had. Finally, the dark wizard showed himself and without mercy struck down the rest of the warriors, except for Lorelei. He was perplexed as to how and why she survived. Finally, the clash begun, it lasted for hours. Lorelei was on her knees, scared and afraid. As he approached she mustered all of her strength, using her mother bolster her power. Just as he was about to destroy her, Lorelei unleashed a massive beam of fire mixed with plasma. It was so intense and powerful that the dark wizard was totally destroyed, disproving the myths that he was unkillable. After that she passed out and woke up in a medical tent. She was not ready for that amount of power yet. Sadly, her mothers injuries were to severe and died shortly after she left for battle. Her mother held a high place on the mages guild, so her colleagues promised her to help Lorelei to develop her talents. Now she holds the same seat her mother did, protecting the world from evil and keeping the peace.


----------



## FoxyForest (Jul 14, 2018)

People really like to go all out complicated with their fursonas, I feel pretty plain and down to earth in terms of furry standards. But if makes you happy I don't judge.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 14, 2018)

FoxyForest said:


> People really like to go all out complicated with their fursonas, I feel pretty plain and down to earth in terms of furry standards. But if makes you happy I don't judge.


I created this out of boredom and now I want to see where I'll take it.


----------



## FoxyForest (Jul 14, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> I created this out of boredom and now I want to see where I'll take it.



Make it as complicated as possible, that's the furry way.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 14, 2018)

Have fun with it! That’s all that matters. 

Honestly I’m a little concerned that my sona never got rainbows added to it. May happen eventually.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jul 14, 2018)

I can definitely see the dnd influence. Which isn't a bad thing. 

Blue is a surprising choice for a fire mage, but that'll add a nice unique touch and the blue and the orange should look quite striking together. Personally I like to stick with only two, maybe three, colors max, but it sounds like you're using your colors sparingly which should not overwhelm the design.

One thing I'll say, the back story feels very generic fantasy. Young hero, powerful by birthright but kept from her true abilities, orphaned tragically, unlocks super special ability in fight with great evil, wins despite evil killing literally everyone else who is more experienced than her. It's a trope, honestly. 

Which doesn't have to be a horrible thing. At the end of the day, do what makes you happy. But as you're fleshing her out, maybe try to break out from the generic fantasy mold a bit more. 

And have fun!


----------



## Rodent2000XD (Jul 14, 2018)

Hm, I think getting some art of this character would be great, whether you do it yourself or get a commission.
As for relative complexity... Gah, plain ol' mouse 'ere  puts me to shame! But you gotta enjoy your characters, man.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 21, 2018)

I found a free to use character sheet from www.furaffinity.net: Dragon 1 by Free_2_use The coloring is subject to change. Would like some feedback! Couldn't find a dragon-wolf hybrid fire battle-mage.


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 21, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Have fun with it! That’s all that matters.
> 
> Honestly I’m a little concerned that my sona never got rainbows added to it. May happen eventually.



Same! Is it weird to have skipped the sparkledog phase? I almost want to go out and make one just for kicks...


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 21, 2018)

I like her fiery tips! Instead of making her whole design red and orange, its like she’s literally on fire (but just on the edges).


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 21, 2018)

Opinions on the color choices are welcome. Personally, I like it.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 21, 2018)

Found another free character sheet here www.furaffinity.net: Free -Wagon- Refsheet -Female by Reco-Recario This time it is a wolf-dragon hybrid!


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 27, 2018)

I can definitely see DnD influence but I'm faaaar from one to talk!  It just means that you already have quite a few ways to use the 'sona if you wanted to which is never a bad thing! Gives it plenty of ways to develop even further, and it seems pretty fleshed out! A blue fire mage would always be fun as well! The flames could contrast quite nicely with the fur, which could lead into some amazing art concepts


----------



## peach ♡ (Jul 29, 2018)

sounds interesting from what you have so far!! i'd love to see you add a bit more dimension to her weaknesses though, as shyness and social awkwardness aren't really too descriptive. perhaps social anxiety would be a better term? anyways, hope to see you flesh out this character a lil more!! good luck ♡


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 29, 2018)

peach ♡ said:


> sounds interesting from what you have so far!! i'd love to see you add a bit more dimension to her weaknesses though, as shyness and social awkwardness aren't really too descriptive. perhaps social anxiety would be a better term? anyways, hope to see you flesh out this character a lil more!! good luck ♡


Thanks for the feedback! I've been meaning to work on her a little more, but my depression has caused me not to care. I have so much I want to do, even a short story. Just need my head to get in order. Cute avatar btw


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 29, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I've been meaning to work on her a little more, but my depression has caused me not to care. I have so much I want to do, even a short story. Just need my head to get in order. Cute avatar btw


Hey man, try not to let depression dwell on ya to much! You can do whatever you set your mind to, and I'm sure you'll kick it's ass!


----------



## peach ♡ (Jul 29, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I've been meaning to work on her a little more, but my depression has caused me not to care. I have so much I want to do, even a short story. Just need my head to get in order. Cute avatar btw


aw, i hope you can feel better soon!! it can be hard to battle but you're very strong for holding on <3 and thank you!! i made it myself ^-^


----------



## Cloak7017 (Jul 29, 2018)

I honestly love seeing other people's fursonas. They're all so creative and well thought out and I must say yours is no exception. I'm still creating mine at the moment, but I'll come up with one some day. I hit a road block during creation and have been at said roadblock for a while now. Your fursona came out great and although constructive critiscim can always be helpful, all thats matters is that if your happy with your fursona.


----------



## JaceReddford (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm fairly new to the furry community, so my opinion means absolutely nothing, but I enjoyed reading your fursona's character sheet. D&D was honestly my start as well and your battle mage sounds awesome! Do you plan to use her for D&D?


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 29, 2018)

JaceReddford said:


> I'm fairly new to the furry community, so my opinion means absolutely nothing, but I enjoyed reading your fursona's character sheet. D&D was honestly my start as well and your battle mage sounds awesome! Do you plan to use her for D&D?


I would love to use her for d&d, but i don't know anyone who plays. I have a hard time meeting new people. I always think im gonna make a fool of myself. I also have a hard time with thinking what others think of me. I keep telling myself that only what i think matters. Whenever i go out in public for long periods of time that changes. I would love to try a game tho, it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 29, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> I would love to use her for d&d, but i don't know anyone who plays. I have a hard time meeting new people. I always think im gonna make a fool of myself. I also have a hard time with thinking what others think of me. I keep telling myself that only what i think matters. Whenever i go out in public for long periods of time that changes. I would love to try a game tho, it looks like a lot of fun.


Man, yeah it's rough when you're caught up in worrying about other's judgment. I used/kinda still am worried about that, it's tough to get over it! You just gotta keep telling yourself their thoughts don't matter and embrace who you are, and in time it'll click. But anyway, your character looks like a blast for dnd, but I feel yeah when it comes to finding a group for it


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 29, 2018)

If someone would be willing to teach me how to play d&d, that would be cool. But be warned, my memory is bad and i have a hard time learning things. Since this is fantasy based, my willingness to retain what i learn will be strong. If anyone wants to take on this task, just message me.


----------



## MissNook (Jul 29, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> If someone would be willing to teach me how to play d&d, that would be cool. But be warned, my memory is bad and i have a hard time learning things. Since this is fantasy based, my willingness to retain what i learn will be strong. If anyone wants to take on this task, just message me.


Just being curious, but why did you choose D&D? It's not that difficult to learn, but there are simplification of D&D that are easier. And is it to masterize or to play only?


----------



## MEDDL3r (Jul 29, 2018)

MissNook said:


> Just being curious, but why did you choose D&D? It's not that difficult to learn, but there are simplification of D&D that are easier. And is it to masterize or to play only?


I just wanna play. I would learn anything where you bring your own character. As I stated above, I never knew anyone who played anything like that. Plus adding in anxiety issues and shying away from meeting new people also kept me from trying it. It sounds like a good way to meet people who have similar interests. I also think that it would be quite fun. I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone and thought this might be a good way to meet some new people.


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 29, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> If someone would be willing to teach me how to play d&d, that would be cool. But be warned, my memory is bad and i have a hard time learning things. Since this is fantasy based, my willingness to retain what i learn will be strong. If anyone wants to take on this task, just message me.


I'm currently not looking to start any new campaigns, but if I do in the future and need more players I'll definitely hit you up! It prob won't happen for a quiiiite a while though, so if it's something you really wanna do I'd suggest making a post in the rp section, there seems to be quite a few people who do DND here.


----------



## Cloak7017 (Jul 29, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> I would love to use her for d&d, but i don't know anyone who plays. I have a hard time meeting new people. I always think im gonna make a fool of myself. I also have a hard time with thinking what others think of me. I keep telling myself that only what i think matters. Whenever i go out in public for long periods of time that changes. I would love to try a game tho, it looks like a lot of fun.



Dnd is a fun game and its not nearly as complicated as it used to be. Right now the current edition is 5e (Fifth edition). All you need to start out is a 5e Player's handbook. The book explains how to set up a character, the many different items, and a handful of other things. There are specific races and if you wanted to play as Lorelei you would need to play with a group that allows creations outside of the official book. When you do so it is called Homebrew. There is a Wizard class however and you could very easily make Lorelei into a fire wizard or she could be a sorcerer. The difference being wizards learn magic while sorcerers inherit it. You would then choose an Allignment which range from Lawful Good to Chaotic Evil. It seems she is Good, but will she follow the law most of the time, some of the time, or not at all? Read these to figure that out for yourself
"A group of characters has a potentially deadly shortage of water. The characters will react based on their allignment."
"A Lawful Good character will insist that everyone get an even share of what water there is, even those in the party that seem beyond hope. She will readily conceive and accept plans that call for unequal distribution of water for the good of the group, but will never let the weak or dying go without water."
"A Neutral Good character will insist that everyone in the group get an even share of remaining water, even the severely dehydrated. She will consider plans calling for unequal water distribution, but will have to be convinced that the plan will ultimately benefit the party and not hurt her personally."
"A Chaotic Good character will insist that everyone get an even share of the available water, even the very weak. She will not consider plans calling for unequal water distribution unless she and those she likes personally get more water as part of the plan." (You can also think of Chaotic Good like Robin Hood) Don't take allignments too seriously. All of them are open to interpretation like my friend has a Lawful Evil, but he still breaks the law. He was Lawful Evil because he has a strict code he followed like not killing children.
Then you would choose a background and then a backstory which you have a backstory. I know it might seem a little overwhelming, but dnd is really fun. Finding a group that will accept a furry group might be hard, but a tip for if you do join a dnd group of non furries. Don't try and lick them or anything that would seem wierd to someone outside the furry fandom. There are however furry dnd groups and playing dnd is an amazing way to meet new people. I really hope you get into playing dnd because it's a lot of fun. Making your first character might be tough at first, but once you know how to make them then you can make another character about 10min. Sorry for the wall of text. I hope you get to play as Lorelei in the future!


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 3, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> I just wanna play. I would learn anything where you bring your own character. As I stated above, I never knew anyone who played anything like that. Plus adding in anxiety issues and shying away from meeting new people also kept me from trying it. It sounds like a good way to meet people who have similar interests. I also think that it would be quite fun. I'm trying to step out of my comfort zone and thought this might be a good way to meet some new people.





TheFurryGM said:


> I'm currently not looking to start any new campaigns, but if I do in the future and need more players I'll definitely hit you up! It prob won't happen for a quiiiite a while though, so if it's something you really wanna do I'd suggest making a post in the rp section, there seems to be quite a few people who do DND here.


If you guys are looking for groups, and don't care for them to be pure furry parties, Roll20 and DnDBeyond might be good places to check. Also your local tabletop game/nerd store might have groups. Just putting out some suggestions. I'm always a fan of more people playing 5e.


----------



## MEDDL3r (Aug 23, 2018)

Here's a full body drawing my sona! Thanks again Anjeka!


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 23, 2018)

MEDDL3r said:


> Here's a full body drawing my sona! Thanks again Anjeka!


Looks great!


----------

